# How can I change from an introvert to an extrovert?



## badger7 (Jul 7, 2012)

Anybody who can give me an answer to this that actually works is my savior. Nothing is off limits I don't care how crazy your methods are.

And just socializing more doesn't work. I rank very high on the introvert scale. Something needs to change fundamentally.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

You can't.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Why do you want to be an extrovert? What specifically are you looking to change?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

If you rank very high on the introvert scale, it probably won't happen.
But you could try working on your Se function.



badger7 said:


> Anybody who can give me an answer to this that actually works is my savior. Nothing is off limits I don't care how crazy your methods are.
> 
> And just socializing more doesn't work. I rank very high on the introvert scale. Something needs to change fundamentally.


----------



## Lesley Drakken (Aug 17, 2012)

Don't. Be yourself, there's nothing wrong with who you naturally are and if anyone has a problem with it they're not worth your time.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

Adopt a new persona.

One that's fun.


----------



## Plaxico (Dec 11, 2010)

The previous responses are correct, in that you can't. But focus on your passions and let that lead up to interactions. Also, it doesn't hurt to have extraverted friends, even one can lead to you meeting many people.


----------



## BlueG (Jun 2, 2011)

Brain injury.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Your type is listed as an ISTP. If this is correct, you won't get rid of your primary introverted function (Ti), but you can engage yourself more in the world outside you in an Se kind of way - perhaps play some sports, get into something physical - to help with your confidence in dealing with the outside world. Blend Ti and Se for win.


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

Unfortunately that's not possible. Even if u try to socialize more, u will feel drained all the time. Be more confident (if u are not confident enough). That would help in any situation . And learn to love ysf for who u are. Sorry , prolly not the "help" u wanted. U can only "pass" for an extroverted. Never really be one.


----------



## ShadoWolf (Jun 5, 2012)

You probably cannot, but you could at least act like it. I think if you meet people you really connect with you'll become more extroverted around them. That could at least help. But, it normally just happens that if you are introverted you can't become extroverted unless, say, you are depressed at the moment. Then maybe when you aren't depressed you actually are extroverted. Am I making sense here?


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Perhaps you are misunderstanding introversion/extroversion. What is it you are looking to change, and why?


----------



## Ringed Raygun (Aug 19, 2012)

There's nothing wrong with being an introvert. = ) It means that you make enough time for yourself to enjoy . . . well, yourself, and value individual friendships more greatly and hold them more closely than an extrovert might. 

In no way does it make you less useful in a profession, too. It's likely that you're a great listener, actually, which is a VERY important skill that some extroverts don't have because they're too busy talking all the time! = )


----------



## exxyea (Jul 7, 2012)

I think while you can't change the way you are naturally--introversion to extroversion--you can work on social skills that can help you function better around other people so you can become more social and outgoing than you are now. Try succeedsocially.com. There's a lot of guides with good tips and advice for anyone wanting to work on being more sociable around others. It's created by a severe introvert who wanted to be more outgoing to experience the world around him.


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

Try introverting more. (I don't mean socially.)

If you spend all your time with your mind focused on external things, what people have said, what's happening on the computer screen, the music playing on the radio, it leaves you no time to think about what you think about things, or your impressions of things.

If it is true that you get energy by focusing on your inner world, then it will probably try to happen, if not while you are alone, then certainly while you are with other people, meaning you will not be focused on them.

But that's just a theory, it may not apply.


----------



## bluefizzure (May 9, 2010)

Ditto what many others have said. I struggled my whole life and finally after finding out my type it ALL makes sense now. I would have scored the same on my type test when I was 10 years old as I did now. I've always been fundamentally the same person my whole life. And i've TRIED to change to being an introvert. It never worked. I just felt more and more like something was wrong with me, that I didn't fit in, and that I needed to be an extrovert to be successfully. Please don't fight it. Go with it. Introverts are awesome people, and the world needs them.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2012)

badger7 said:


> Anybody who can give me an answer to this that actually works is my savior. Nothing is off limits I don't care how crazy your methods are.
> 
> And just socializing more doesn't work. I rank very high on the introvert scale. Something needs to change fundamentally.


we can change if we really want to, 
basicly im introvert as well, and when i engage with random social activity or when i find myself amongs the crowd i feel like i will die, or so bad tired because of that.
as for me i can be so extrovert when im in group activity when we hve project or goal to be achived
may be you should try to engage in activity you like, sport, or at school, naturally i will be so extrovert there with my teammate


----------



## badger7 (Jul 7, 2012)

Spades said:


> Perhaps you are misunderstanding introversion/extroversion. What is it you are looking to change, and why?


I'm very anti social and it drains me to do shallow social stuff. Part of being an istp is rejecting anyone who is not like you. It's very hard to find people I actually like they have to be very introverted and see things in a similar way as me.

I don't feel like I'm really experiencing life to the fullest since I close myself off from everyone else. When I look at the ESTP forums I see that they are functioning at the full potential of the -STP. I want to be like that I want to go balls to the wall I don't want to be overly concerned with finding specific types of people to socialize with. ESTPs have all the same analytical/manipulative skills as me but they are using them on the world in a more forward manner. It is like my personality flipped inside out.


----------



## BlueG (Jun 2, 2011)

badger7 said:


> I'm very anti social and it drains me to do shallow social stuff. Part of being an istp is rejecting anyone who is not like you. It's very hard to find people I actually like they have to be very introverted and see things in a similar way as me.


That is so stupid I actually squinted at the computer screen.


----------



## badger7 (Jul 7, 2012)

BlueGiraffe said:


> That is so stupid I actually squinted at the computer screen.


What does a girl know about being an istp? ISTP is a guy type. Go away.

and btw every post I see of yours is retarded, why do you even post? I want to filter you but I guess I will settle for scrolling past your posts when I see your avatar.


----------

